# Jack the Lurcher befriends a baby Fox



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw this on the BBC news website today, and thought it was a rather nice story to share!

BBC News - Lurcher befriends Cornish fox cub in Portreath


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

aww so sweet. 

reminds me of max and his daughter suzie, they play just like that.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

awww what a great video of a Gorgeous pair


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

It is lovely......how anyone can justify hunting these beautiful animals i will never know....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats so adorable!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

GillyR said:


> It is lovely......how anyone can justify hunting these beautiful animals i will never know....


my thoughts exactly! they have their own individual characters and their own lives to lead, they should be allowed to live them without persecution!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I saw this on the BBC news website today, and thought it was a rather nice story to share!
> 
> BBC News - Lurcher befriends Cornish fox cub in Portreath


*Such a lovely video and thankyou for sharing it. How anyone could watch that and still agree to killing foxes is beyond me.*


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, they are both an animal that gets poorly treating in the hunting industry.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I saw this on the BBC news website today, and thought it was a rather nice story to share!
> 
> BBC News - Lurcher befriends Cornish fox cub in Portreath


*Absolutely beautiful....so glad you posted this. *


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Isn't nature wonderful. I just love it when wildlife breaks boundaries and thumbs its nose at the so called experts. Kinda illustrates that the only real menace in life is..is..is..is........._*US*_


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Isn't nature wonderful. I just love it when wildlife breaks boundaries and thumbs its nose at the so called experts. Kinda illustrates that the only real menace in life is..is..is..is........._*US*_


too true xxxx all creatures, just want to live and eat, and take care of their offspring. 
Unless you a human creature of course .....(a sweeping statement )


----------

